# Failed to uninstall device - please help



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi gang.
I have network card / hardware problems. Some time ago I lost connectivity to the internet. I have since tried several cards, and reinstalling drivers. The system will not let me uninstall the cards within device manager as it gives the error FAILED TO UNINSTALL THE DEVICE. THE DEVICE MAY BE REQUIRED TO BOOT UP THE COMPUTER. I have tried to uninstall in both safe mode and real mode. I could sure use some help to get the machine going again. I am doing this via sneaker net to my OLD Win98 machine. Out of update service, but still services me well in times of need.

System info will provide numerous instances of this in the Network area:
Name	[00000002] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	08/09/2006 9:34 AM
Index	2
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available

Device Manager shows the following:
(Note, I have recently disabled all card enteries in yet another attempt to find a way to uninstall them)
(opps, can't post a cut and paste from Device Manager. Will attach clipboard1.jpg.)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How many network cards do you have in the system right now?

Don't uninstall the WAN items and re-enable all the items you've disabled.

Since its not the cards that are the problem, run the XP TCP/IP Repair utility and see if it restore your internet connectivity: http://www.xp-smoker.com/freeware.html


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

I have removed all network cards from the PC. Should I put one in place prior to running the utility? I would think so. As the system is now, even with a card in place, I get nothing in the "right click MY NETWORK PLACES, go to properties" as the system will not show the cards at this window. Is there another place to run the Repair utility?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It won't show the cards if they are not physically installed. 

You don't need the cards in the system to run the utility, but you can have the one you want to use. 

You can run the utility from where ever you like; floppy, CD, USB drive, hard drive.


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks so far. I had thought you ment the WinXP Repair utility under properties of MY NETWORK PLACES. I have down loade and installed the utility your link pointed to. I ran the program from the desktop, and allowed the reboot. Once up and running I went to Device Manager and attempted to ENABLE each of the lines shown under NETWORK. As I enabled each, they disappeared from the window, including the WAN enteries you mentioned. I then shut down, inserted a 3Com card. Boot the computer. Start up found the card and attempted an install. I was presented the attached window. An attempt to delete the 3Com entry failed. The only entry now showing in Device Manager under Network is the one 3Com card with the yellow exclamation mark.


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

bump please


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its good that they dissappear, tehy shoudl when the card is not present.

Download the drivers from here for that card: http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/result.jsp?selected=5&sort=effdt&sku=3C905C-TX-M&order=desc
I'd use the 3c90x1.exe version 5.4 drivers. You'll have to manually update the drivers through Device Manager after extracting the downloaded files.


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Triple6
Because I have already tried a multitude of things before coming on line, and because you may have a specific chain of events in mind for this fix, I would like to ask what may appear to be the obvious. Leading up with: in order to do an update of the drivers, the card will have to be in place and no doubt it will fail the install again. Do you have any suggestion how I can put the card in, and prevent plug and play from attempting to install? Just a thought, but perhaps I could turn off P&P in Bios?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, you want PnP to work. You can manually update or force a driver to install thru Device Manager.


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

I loaded the 3c90x1.exe on the failing computer. I ran and installed files to a seperate folder (3Com). I shut down and installed the card. The computer found the card but failed to install as it had before (see pic in post 5). I then ran the 3c901x.exe, allowing the program to over write all files. Then from control panel \ network, I attempted to update the drivers. This too failed with the same result (pervious pic). I wish it would tell me what file it is missing.
I am really stummped on this one.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try the Realtek card.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...-Fast-Ethernet-NIC-Driver-Download-18119.html

Extract the files and run the Install or Setup file, maybe an automatic installer will resolve whatever issue you're having.


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

I believe the 3c90x1.exe is the set up file as there is no actuall SETUP or INSTALL type files. I have however, run it again and am still getting the same result.


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

I can see confusion because of duplicate file names. The download from the web site is 3c90x1.exe and when run, it extracts a couple of folders a number of install files and another 3c90x1.exe file. It is the latter one that I am refering to in the past two posts.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

First run the 3c90x1.exe, all it does is extract the driver files to your hard drive.

Then you use Device Manager to update the driver.

Here's a clip of how I'm suggesting you install the driver: http://www.box.net/public/0z1zdkjm42

Here's a screenshot of the driver files:


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh Oh, during the placing of the nic card back (yes again) into the computer I have noted some puffed capacitors. Experience has told me that this is not a good sign. As a matter of fact, I am aware that there are a batch of bad capacitors out there and some puff and take out the mother board at the same time. I have never known any to simply take out a part of the system, but I may have discovered a first for me. Do you have any experience with this phenomenon?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If the capacitors are bad then you'll need to replace the motherboard. Its possible the PCI bus isn't working properly.


----------



## cobb (Aug 19, 2006)

I suspect you may be right. Bummer, hate when that happens. Thanks for your help.


----------

